# Dan B



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What's up with this?

I guess that "time outs" are followed by punishment???

:tsk:

The pic is kind of funny...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dan doesn't look too happy about this...

:eeps:


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What's up with this?
> 
> I guess that "time outs" are followed by punishment???
> 
> ...


LOL...where did that pic come from? Did John (Revhigh) make it? Sorry Dan, but I think the pic is hilarious!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dan B*



SS said:


> *LOL...where did that pic come from? Did John (Revhigh) make it? Sorry Dan, but I think the pic is hilarious! *


 Revhigh couldnt find his way out of MSPaint much less make that pic with photoshop.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dan B*



SS said:


> *LOL...where did that pic come from? Did John (Revhigh) make it? Sorry Dan, but I think the pic is hilarious! *


That's pilsbury-high in the cart, not me! JFC you can SEE my cheek-bones!

-DanB

:rofl:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here Dan,

Have some calamari!


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

*Since we're posting pics of DanB*


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Dan B*



PropellerHead said:


> *Revhigh couldnt find his way out of MSPaint much less make that pic with photoshop. *


Actually, I guess Charlie made it - after leaving here, I saw that Charlie posted it. Gotta admit, although it's just adding fuel to a flame, it's funny as hell!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'd like to "caption" that picture of DanB and CHP:

"No, Officer, I didn't steal ALL these cars..."

Chris


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Who are these people?

Krispy Kreme, Eric S (a.k.a. StahlGrauM3), AK's mystery woman
from Down Under, and AK...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's another good one...


----------



## mola (Dec 18, 2001)

Ågent99 said:


> *I'd like to "caption" that picture of DanB and CHP:
> 
> "No, Officer, I didn't steal ALL these cars..."
> 
> Chris  *


haha funny since I can vision DanB saying it in his voice.

Was it DanB that yelled out *"look at all those cars without Front License Plates" to the CHP?*


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

mola said:


> *haha funny since I can vision DanB saying it in his voice.
> 
> Was it DanB that yelled out "look at all those cars without Front License Plates" to the CHP? *


Look that way! It's a supercharged 530i (KK's) without a CARB exemption! I wouldn't THINK of supercharging officer!










-DanB


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

What's CARB???


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

vietsb said:


> *What's CARB?*


That'd be the California Air Resources Board...

They're the ones responsible for the "Red Sticker"
on my motocrosser...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

vietsb said:


> *What's CARB???  *


Heheh...Its something that you *DON'T* have!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

J/K, I know who they are all too well...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey Viet!! You're missing an "O" there chief!! By the way, here in the stateside we call your advertising sponsor by " ExxonMobil"

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Hehe. Blowers lower gas mileage, so sponsorship by Esso, Exxon, or anyone would be much appreciated.


----------

